# Food!



## Josephine1564 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi,
My beautiful boy, Dudley, is 5 months old and up to now I used the Purina that the breeders recommended. After some reading around I thought that perhaps there was a better dog food out there. So, I began mixing the last of the Purina with some Lily’s Kitchen kibble plus some Lily’s kitchen wet puppy food. Treats/rewards for training are usually chicken I have cooked myself and chopped up, plus the odd carrot. Dudley is healthy with a shiny coat and shiny eyes and a lovely big wet nose. His poo is firm and he’s very regular! He’s not overactive or under active. I have no issues just wanted someone to kind of say the food is going on the right direction .
Cheers.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Josephine - Moved your thread to the nutrition area. I think you will get more responses here. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

Did your Vet have any thoughts about this food? 
I'm not familiar with it at all, never heard of it. 

If your pup is doing well on it and your Vet had good feedback about it, I would stick with it. 
Every dog is different, some dogs will do great on a certain food while another dog will not. 

A large number of US members feed Purina Pro Plan or Eukanuba puppy food to their pups.


----------



## Josephine1564 (Mar 11, 2020)

Just realised this is a U.S based site! So
Sorry! Im
In the U.K... ??‍♀


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. No apologies necessary, there are many members from the UK and other places outside the USA.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Some of our most favorite members are from the UK!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Josephine1564 said:


> Just realised this is a U.S based site! So
> Sorry! Im
> In the U.K... ??‍♀


As the others have said, we have members from all over the US, Canada, Europe and a few other countries. 

Glad you've joined us and hope you enjoy it here.


----------

